
Apple details J.A.R.V.I.S., the Apache Mesos framework that runs Siri - caniszczyk
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/04/23/apple-details-j-a-r-v-i-s-the-mesos-framework-that-runs-siri/
======
tknaup
My favorite part is that moving Siri to Mesos actually had a noticeable impact
on Siri's response time. It didn't just make the lives of Apple engineers
easier but improved the product as well. For every one of the more than 700
million iPhone users worldwide.

------
wileysaw
Is there a link to the actual presentation?

